# Carbon fiber Saitek Eclipse?



## kyle2020 (Apr 12, 2009)

Right, so I saw some Carbon Fiber vinyl on ebay and its dirt cheap - CF is a love it or hate it material, but I really like it, and was considering popping all the keys off my Eclipse (Rev. 1) and covering my keyboard in it.

Any thoughts? If I like the finish I may do one my my G9's grips in it too, I mean I can get the stuff for like £10 for more than a meter, so why not?

Anyone else ever used CF vinyl?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 12, 2009)

So do you mean buy the vinyl then cut out your own skin?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 12, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> So do you mean buy the vinyl then cut out your own skin?



Yes - like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CVHXdmw4uo


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 12, 2009)

Sweet! Why not if you think you can do it. be good to see the results


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 12, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Sweet! Why not if you think you can do it. be good to see the results



it will be easier with my eclipse than a G15 because Im only doing the top half of the keyboard - I can unscrew the top fascia so that I have all the black plastic, basically stick one large piece to the top of the fascia and cut everything out 

It wont look tacky will it?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 12, 2009)

not if you get a good vinyl and wrap it underneath the top section so you seen no edges.

That G15 looks really good.

Will take forever if you have to remove the keys tho, lol.

Gives me an idea that maybe I should do a similar thing ti the inside of my case. Im crap with spray paint, plus if it looks crap I can just peel it off!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 12, 2009)

I laugh if you swapped thr e and the y key around


----------



## technicks (Apr 12, 2009)

If you have to do curved surfaces use a blow dryer to flex the material a bit. So wont get any creases. It works very good and you can almost use any color and pattern.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 12, 2009)

haha, well I just took it to pieces and it took what, 5 - 10 minutes? really simple.

I will leave a lip to tuck under so it doesnt look crap, im really excited about this mod now, seeing as its only gonna cost me like £5 

Alex, thats a damn good idea . . . just a few places will be an absolute pain, the motherboard tray will be simple but the sides of the 5.25" bays? Ouch.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 12, 2009)

did you take a picture before you took it apart? cos I really wanna see the before and after...


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 12, 2009)

I cant see the 5.25 bays through my window 

If it works out for you i might follow that guid and do it for my g15, my mouse is already CF looking


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 12, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> did you take a picture before you took it apart? cos I really wanna see the before and after...



Oh im not doing it yet, I just wanted too see how difficult it would be to take it apart - roughly 25 screws and the 4 big hex headed bolts in either corner (yes, they actually hold the keyboard together, how cool is that ).

Ill be doing a guide once I get the vinyl in 



alexp999 said:


> I cant see the 5.25 bays through my window
> 
> If it works out for you i might follow that guid and do it for my g15, my mouse is already CF looking



ahh . . . good point haha. I might do my case, not sure yet.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 12, 2009)

Feel like Id be copying you if i did it though. Maybe I'll do a CF G15, and then something different for the case...

hmm... cheap way of satisfying my spending bug!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 12, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Feel like Id be copying you if i did it though. Maybe I'll do a CF G15, and then something different for the case...
> 
> hmm... cheap way of satisfying my spending bug!



Why do you think im doing it? 

Dont feel like your copying, I doubt ill do the interior anyway. 

And Im ordering a big sheet for like £10 - 1M x 61cm, that outta do it


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 12, 2009)

Where are you getting it from?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 12, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Where are you getting it from?



ebays


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thought as much, just wanted to check you werent getting some really good stuff froma specailist or something.

Are you going to have to remove the keys like in that vid?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 12, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Thought as much, just wanted to check you werent getting some really good stuff froma specailist or something.
> 
> Are you going to have to remove the keys like in that vid?



Its hard to explain, but no, you'll see mid week


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 12, 2009)

OMG G15 in Carbon Fibre looks so sexy! 

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardware-mods/153082-carbon-fiber-g15.html

I have to give this a go, doing the G15 is a royal PIA from googling, but I'm up for the challenge, worst case scenario I peel it off.

Only bit I think Im going to find tricky is the dip for the memory buttons, hmmm.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 12, 2009)

do it. I think it would look awesome in fact i might do it to my own keyboard. Plus try and figure to under light the keys.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 13, 2009)

That does look nice alex, sorta wish Id have kept my G15 now 

Anyway, ordered the vinyl this morning, cost me £10 for a monster sheet, so after Im done, if anyone wants some of the sheet, let me know!


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 13, 2009)

Whoa, G15s light up in Blue too?

If I'd have known that I wouldn't have gotten this G11, I stuck with G11 for the color :/


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 13, 2009)

the v1 does, not the v2


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 13, 2009)

V2 is horrible + orange


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 13, 2009)

All the ebay listings I see are for $5 a foot for 15" wide CF vinyl.  That sucks cause I have a V1 G15 and this would be an awesome mod!


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 13, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> the v1 does, not the v2



ah, tricky tricky, so u have to make sure ur getting a specific one

i like my G11, i particularly didn't care for the LED screen anyway


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll have some of that CF sheet if you dont want it all. I dont mind trying out stuff I can undo, just cutting and painting is irreversible if I make a cock up.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 13, 2009)

ill send you some once I get it in 

A thank you gift for the HR-03 

Im considering doing my control unit for my Z-2300 aswell. maybe even my phone. CARBON OVERLOAD!!!! lol.


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 13, 2009)

Can you link me to the ebay auction for the stuff you bought?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 13, 2009)

Sure 

Went with the biggest sheet I could find 

Link


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 14, 2009)

Can i have some as well? No idea how much you got though?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

sure you can, ill see how much I have left once ive done my mods.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 14, 2009)

schwing!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

Im gonna do:

keyboard

Z-2300 control module

Possibly one of my G9's grips

Maybe my PSP.

Who knows.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Keep using it, and dont feel you have to have some left to give away, we can always get our own 

I might yet anyway. Use it for my "Uni project" lol.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 14, 2009)

I found this place looking around, may give some good ideas
http://compositeenvisions.com/
(in case you get bored with decals)


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

Im not making any promises haha, you watch, there will be a broken bone / amputation somewhere down the line 

Im only going to use what I need, and ill be taking my time, so Im sure ill have plenty left 

*edit*

thanks MK, having a looky see now


----------

